# Mattia, il rospo assassino e.



## Tebe (16 Settembre 2012)

Stavo a dividere la mia superfantastica Sanaseviera  cilindrica, in uno stato alterato di coscienza per l'ansia di fare qualche disastro e i soliti ottomila gatti a controllare i lavori, quando sento. In fondo al giardino. Al buio.
-Forza dai, acchiappalo! Brava! Si! Uccidilo, fanne carne morta! dai, UCCIDI! Si! Attenta...no no...scappa! E' là! Attenta! Forza...ma nooooooooooooooooo, ma cosa sei dai! Un passerotto? Dai è lì...forza prendilo...-
Ho alzato la testa e...-Mattia tutto bene?-
-Si! ma se prendo in mano un rospo cosa succede?-
-Devo risponderti seria o posso fare dell'ironia?-
-Seria.-
-Niente. Non succede niente. Cosa vuoi che succeda?-
-Non sono letali?-
-No. Solo alcuni e non vivono certo qui. Puoi stare tranquillo.-
-Mordono?-
-........-
-Terbe, mordono?-
-No Mattia, non mordono. Ma cosa stai facendo?-
-C'è un rospaccio schifoso qui e sto convincendo Randa ad ucciderlo senza pietà. Brava randa, brava! Forza, uccidilo!-
A quel punto ho mollato la cilindrica e sono andata da lui.
No. C'è un limite a tutto e quando fa il diversamente animalista lobotomizzato mi fa incazzare.
Perchè arriva a punte di crudeltà bambinesche.
Non che voglia male ai rospi, ai passeri o alle talpe, semplicemente adora talmente i gatti che ammirarli mentre cacciano è per lui una goduria, salvo poi traumatizzarsi quando i gattacci ci vanno giù duri, e allora chiama me dicendo di salvare questo o quello incazzandosi se non riesco a far resuscitare brandelli.
Quindi sono andata a salvare il rospo, decisamente enorme, e poi l'ho cazziato.









Mattia è uscito con i suoi amici (sicuramente racconterà che randa ha catturato l'ultimo esemplare nano di rospus cattivissum, squarciandolo tutto, e incurante dei morsi e dei graffi che il rospus cattivissum dava per salvarsi la vita. Inutilmente. Ma la cosa più inquietante non è quello che racconta lui. No. E' che i suoi amici sono come lui. Un branco di stupidi duri proprio. Una roba mai vista. Ma la cosa ancora più inspiegabile, oltre al fatto che tutti siano comunque accoppiati, e che sul lavoro ognuno di loro è. Bravo. E non mi capacito)
Comunque. Mattia è uscito con i suoi amici.
Mercoledi torna Manager.

Ammetto di essere leggermente in ansia all'idea di rivederlo.
E non so perchè.



Mah...saranno gli ormoni.
Se la memoria non mi inganna è qualcosa come..due settimane? Che Mattia è diversamente scopatore.
Non che sia un problema certo. E' sempre stato tiepidino (ed è anche l'unico uomo al mondo che non farebbe mai e poi mai sesso con due donne, solo l'idea lo...disturba.:unhappy

farò una torta alla ricotta


----------



## Tebe (17 Settembre 2012)

non riesco a dormire


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5700 ha detto:
			
		

> non riesco a dormire


:abbraccio:


----------



## erab (17 Settembre 2012)

Allego ricostruzione filmata :rotfl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLFl9-CQlys&feature=related


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Settembre 2012)

Uhm...

Giusto pensando allo scherzetto della finanza che ti ha fatto...

Gli avrei detto, spalancando i miei occhioni nell'orrore... "Mattia!!! CERTO che sono letali!!! Adesso la gatta morirà!!!! Ma come hai potuto lasciare che le succedesse questoooo!!!!"

E vedere se magari non arrivava a rendersi conto da solo che un rospo letale al tocco non si inserisce proprio facilmente in un ecosistema stabile e pieno di gatti vivi.

Giusto 5 minuti?




PS e se non si rende conto da solo che i rospi non uccidono solo a toccarli, avrei cominciato a fargli prendere paura per i terribili basilischi dei boschi..
Tanto, basilisco per unicorno....   :mrgreen:


----------

